# المنتديات الخاصة > أخبار المؤتمرات والندوات القانونية >  مؤتمر حقوق اسيوط (مصر) عن القانون والاسرة

## عبد الله احمد

تعقد كلية الحقوق جامعة اسيوط - مصر مؤتمرا عن 

"القانون والأسرة" في 15- 16 أبريل سنة 2009 بمقر الجامعة بأسيوط - جمهورية مصر العربية 

مرفق دعوة وكذلك استمارة اشتراك

----------

